# I wouldn't get to excited about this year!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hate to be a pessimist but I think this Spring Snow season will be a dissapointment! From past experiences there needs to be a Snow line in order to keep the birds in the state...The whole state is now virtually snow free including Southern Canada...The Devils Lake basin is the only area with any snow remaining....More than likely the birds will Stage in SE N.D. for a few days! Then the first warm day with strong southerly winds and they will fly right over most of the state! I hope I'm wrong! :******:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We have already figured this out. All im hoping for is snow north of I-94. 
Theres a ood chance it will be over by this weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick,we lost about 50% of our snow here over the weekend,but most fields still have snow.Most seems to be going into the ground.There is some standing water in low spots.It is supposed to be cold here all week...highs upper 20"...lows single digits.

I just saw on TV that southern Sask is supposed to get 6-12 inches the next couple of days.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

It's raining here right now, calling for flurries on tuesday and wednesday. Calling for sun on thursday and friday with highs of 32-34f. We have lost a lot of snow over the last four days. There seems to be a bit more snow cover north of us.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its good to HEAR a report from sombody that lives up on the Northern part of the state. Ken hope the cold weather will hold for htis week like you said. I dont need a flyover, there was way to much time put into the dekes this year for water hunting, hope I can at least use them one time!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rick,

You're dead right. I'm thinking on the same wavelink.

I can only use 5 springs to compare...and really all 5 have been different..BUT...I can't help to notice how much our situation right now compares to the spring of '01. The decoying was horrible, and most didn't stop until north of HW 2 or Canada.

We can only hope for now....I'll be watching the weather closely this week.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Guys, the weatherman is calling for daytime highs above freezing all the way to Sunday. Had a warm day today and the snow is going.


----------

